# Fishing pet peeves



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Guys who think they have to nice of a boat to even give you a complimentary "whats up dude" head nod.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

People that cant make it to the launch on time.....


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

People that can't back up their trailer at the launch.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

People that jump ahead in line at the launch. Then un-hook in front of you before backing up while you watch :rant:.


----------



## wood81 (Sep 20, 2010)

When I'm anchored and fishing and another boat comes and anchors RIGHT next to me! Its a big lake buddy, I don't want to hear your conversation! You can be by me, but give at least a little space.


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

People who leave their trash or throw it in the water during or after fishing. Like worm containers, broken line, hooks, cigarette boxes, pop & beer cans whatever.
Pisses Me Right Off! And when I have to pick it up I let everyone around me know about it! :rant:


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Guys that have to run wide open right next to you fishing when they have more than enough room to go around.and then wave like its no big deal and can't figure out why they get something other than a wave back.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Big line up at the ramp at 6am. The guy who waits until he's backing down the ramp to stop and prep instead of doing this prior (Drain plug, rods, cooler, etc from the truck) 

The same with pulling out of the water. The guy who doesn't pull up to the tie down area to tie down 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

grouly925 said:


> People that can't back up their trailer at the launch.


Easy buddy, that's my wife doing the quadruple jacknife routine! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shadow120 (Feb 22, 2009)

guys in boats that fish right on top of the fishing dock:rant:


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

When I have thrown everything in my tackle box in the water and have not caught a fish. 

People who don't care about the no wake rule on Kent Lake. 

As previously stated, people who leave garabage behind drive me nuts. Fisherman are suppose to be outdoorsmen!


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

My pet peeve; 90% of the people on or near the water. Destructive, dirty, disgusting people, those who call themselves fisherman, but are the least bit conservative, protective, and responsible. Let's see, moronic boaters who fly by me on my canoe, rather that move over about a hundred feet so I don't feel like they're going to run me over. People with nice boats who think they're better, even though I'll outfish them on the canoe (guaranteed), and last, but not least, young people (children) who have dumbass parents who can't teach them a lick about following rules and regulations, ad well as idiots who keep fish out of season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys who try and fix their boats at the docks. The people who suck at backing up dont bother me, but I do hate it when they obviously need help and none of their family will help them.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

People who bitch about people


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

"Guys who think they have to nice of a boat to even give you a complimentary "whats up dude" head nod." <- Thats funny.

I had that happen once, then they asked what I was doing, and I advised them that I wasn't workong on my house........... I think they were confused at my sarcasm, but it was funny to me.




I let my 18 year old Son test his backing skills, but only when no one is around. So that we dont "PeeVe" anyone.

We have also tested in the local school parking lot a few times.

Its entertaining, and others have also stopped to watch at the ramp. Another couple we have met, ask if his is going to try, and will meet us there for the entertainment. Its good natured humor.

Its also like a right of passage. He is getting better, but his first time he had the trailer in but the truck sideways.... :yikes:

We dont speed fish, we relax fish. Every trip is an adventure.

Aaron


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

opjones said:


> People who bitch about people


Just people in general....better to have the lake to myself or just the people in my boat.


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

Weekenders


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

The weatherman!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The guy who watches you land a fish, then fishes on top of you.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

guys that come to my lake and pick gill beds clean, leave and come back later in the day, and start picking again..


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

The charter boat that insisted on running his boards 30' from us, In 80' of water on a wedsnday in whitehall. Then had the idea to tell me we were trolling to slow. I really liked his clients laughing when I yelled back that we were anchored perch fishing.

I got the last laugh. when he turned in front of us he snag our anchor line with his copper. I ended up with 2 new spoons and 300' of copped line.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

diztortion said:


> The guy who watches you land a fish, then fishes on top of you.


I can't stand the "fisherman fishing." I like to mess with them though and fake a netting when they are cruising by. I get a chuckle when I hear them throttle down from top speed to zero!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Watching people fish with spinning reels upside down, classic!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Friends that want to go out on your boat all day and think they're all even because they brought a case of beer to "share" with me. That V8 don't run on cheap beer, especially not all over the Saginaw Bay.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I hate slobs weather there on a boat or on shore... also parents that don't teach their kids the true meaning of being a sportsman...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

have we all forgot about jet skis god I hate idiots on jet skis.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

B1g daddy of 3 said:


> have we all forgot about jet skis god I hate idiots on jet skis.


X 2.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

bobberbill said:


> guys that come to my lake and pick gill beds clean, leave and come back later in the day, and start picking again..


Yep, the crappie may have just spawned, but were easy pickins for a few days earlier in the season, same 4 guys (3 in one boat) were out on my crappie spot for 3+ days over harvesting crappie. I hope they are as mad as me when they go back next year and only catch 6-8" specks.:rant:



Bangins said:


> Watching people fish with spinning reels upside down, classic!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thats pretty common at Allegan Dam. :coco:


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

B1g daddy of 3 said:


> have we all forgot about jet skis god I hate idiots on jet skis.


. Was shore fishing on a no wake river channel. This dude was driving into all the tight lines & laughing as everyone is reeling in their broken lines. I got my 6' musky rod with 65lb braid & 6oz sinker. Threw it out there & in less than 30 seconds it was jet skier on. The line ripped off his vest & he did backwards flip. We all scored it a 10. When came to shore he didnt have much to say. Just that his throat was sore & he wanted to go home. He must have been comming down with a cold. The park ranger scored it a 10 also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

One petty annoyance is the reverse of the boat fishers who fish too close to shore fishing sites: shore fishers who set their still fishing lines well into narrow canals that provide access for boats from marinas or launch sites, as often observed at Alter Rd. Tough luck if your line gets cut or caught...


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Wish I could have seen that one, Wall I Chasr! :lol:


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Chad Smith said:


> Yep, the crappie may have just spawned, but were easy pickins for a few days earlier in the season, same 4 guys (3 in one boat) were out on my crappie spot for 3+ days over harvesting crappie. I hope they are as mad as me when they go back next year and only catch 6-8" specks.:rant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty common at Allegan Dam. :coco:


If they were overharvesting did you call the DNR? 
People who complain and don't act bother me.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol::lol:

 Guys in LUND boats


----------



## Fly Fishing Bob (Feb 9, 2007)

1) Guys who criticize people who can only fish on the weekends. Some of us have jobs, I know the lake is busier because we're out there, but you can get over it.

2) My brother was convinced that he could cast with his musky trolling rod and reel. Despite my warning he attempted to cast it and caught my hat instead. I'm pretty sure that hat saved my head from a nice scar.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

People on PWC's that race by in a small cut with their kids on the back.....then wave like they didn't see you.
Idiot and idiot in training. 

*Thank you* to those with the courtesy to slow down.

Harry


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

opjones said:


> People who bitch about people


Yep I don't need a vent on my boat. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

salmonslammer said:


> People that cant make it to the launch on time.....


 
Guilty....but only at Wheatley:bloos:


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> guys that come to my lake and pick gill beds clean, leave and come back later in the day, and start picking again..


You have a lake? What is it, Bobberbill's Lake in Bobberbill's Township near Bobberbill road? I've been there in my Bobberbillmobile. Yeah, "your" lake.


----------



## fisherlady (Mar 9, 2012)

Poor Sportsmanship period....respect others while we all do our thing out there and the environment.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

IGNORANT so called ""fisherman"" like 90% of you....

"weekenders", "my lake", recreational vehicles... Just be fortunate you are healthy/able enough to sit out on that lake with a rod in your hand...


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

GuppyII said:


> If they were overharvesting did you call the DNR?
> People who complain and don't act bother me.


I was out there 2 days in a row getting a mix of gills and specks and the same guys were out. The following few days I drove by to check conditions and the same guys were out. Me saying they were over harvesting is a very strong assumption but if you're out there for 5 days, its pretty good. I dont know how many fish they have at home and I dont know if they are giving the fish to friends or family etc etc.

Unless someone is doing something very wrong, I'm not going to be a narc.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

People who purposely drive close to the shore in their boats when your shore fishing. People who keep their fish out of the water so everyone can see what they caught. People who set up and smoke right next to you and you have to breathe that demon dust into your lungs


=BASS


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

the rider that grabs the pole out of the pole holder, and then you hear....OOPS!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

1) wave runners 2) Little kids on wave runners 3) Parents with little kids on wave runners (although this lets you know exactly why the little kids are doing all the stupid things on them).

Started keeping a pen and paper in my boat to take down numbers. Sheriff told us if you can read the numbers on any water craft, then it is within 100 ft and if you call it in he will happily issue a ticket.


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

When I wait all week to go fishing and the anticipation is through the roof. I grab my gear and head to the fishn spot where I sit and wait, sit and wait, and sit and wait with no fish in the bucket and then go home empty handed. Well maybe I should practice my golf game a little more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Outdoor Passionz (May 15, 2012)

Too much work, not enough time on the water......Anyone who complains about people fishing too close, or living and dying by the reports is purely SPOILED!!!!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

#1- idiots on wave runners/ tubing/ect.on small lakes. I fish a small lake alot and have a family that like to pull a tube behind pontoon.... The lake is small enough they cant even got to full speed before they have to throttle down to turn. Same lake every year around the fourth of july there is aways a group with wave runners that every 15 minutes hop on,go back and forth a couple times and then park it. 15 mintunes later backand fourth a couple times.... And to topit off its all with in a mile of a lake about 20timesthe size.

#2 I look out side- calm. i grab my stuff race to the lake -white caps....


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Only one I can think of is when I bring a guy along and he drinks himself stupid on the trip. Happened last time I went out, he spent half the trip making an ass of himself, and the other half passed out. I ended up losing a couple fish because I was to busy trying to get a fish off my hook when the bobber went under on another line and couldn't get there in time.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Secret Lure said:


> People who waste their time being bothered by others instead of fishing
> 
> 
> Folks have an elevated sense of entitlement when they're on the water. Earlier poster with his "my lake" approach is a perfect example. Unless he bought the lake out from under the state of Michigan or its a private lake not open to the public then he has zero claims to "my lake" even if he has lived there all his life. Its called "our lakes" in the real world
> ...


No such thing as a private lake. The sign might say as "private" but if you can get to it, you can fish it. Out here we have plenty of "private" lakes. Most of them have a feeder or drain stream/creek/river/etcetera. I just wade in. No laws broke as long as I am in or on the water I am not trespassing on private property. I asked a dnr officer about private lakes and he said "if you can get to it, you can fish it". Residents have hooted and hollered about my presence but no authorities have shown up. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Canoe and kayak-ers that cruise the shoreline as you're fishing. It's that, "There's a whole lake out there, why right here?" concept that they don't understand I guess.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Little Roober said:


> Canoe and kayak-ers that cruise the shoreline as you're fishing. It's that, "There's a whole lake out there, why right here?" concept that they don't understand I guess.


Isn't there a law about boaters and fishermen's rights making it illegal for the boater to get in the way of the fishermen lines?

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirty_Harry said:


> That makes more sense.
> 
> I also hate annoying sister in-laws that you take in the boat with you (because they want to tan) and then want to fish. You try and teach them, but you only bring YOUR fishing rods (spinning rods and baitcasters) and she cant figure out how to use them. Then once you do get them fishing they bitch about catching weeds and no fish.
> 
> ...


Dude, If it "ruins your day everytime" ya must be a slow learner! I agree with you to a "T". That's why it only ruined my day once!


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

Girtski said:


> Dude, If it "ruins your day everytime" ya must be a slow learner! I agree with you to a "T". That's why it only ruined my day once!


The wife asks me to take her....and I will be the first to admit that I am a whipped son of a bitch.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

People that yell from the shore, their boat, other side of the river, 100 yards away or at the top of their lungs "HOW"S THE FISHING" or "ARE YOU CATCHING ANYTHING", when they obviously do not even fish. 

People that leave trash at all of the better shore fishing locations. They give shore fisherman a bad name. It just as easy to take the trash with you as it was to bring the crap out with you. I clean it up all the time and I have my kids trained to clean it up, why can't those asses clean up their own crap?


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a good laugh out of the "my lake" post..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

jpcnorthwood said:


> People that yell from the shore, their boat, other side of the river, 100 yards away or at the top of their lungs "HOW"S THE FISHING" or "ARE YOU CATCHING ANYTHING", when they obviously do not even fish.


Yes, that drives me crazy.

Even if they're standing next to you, it's the next 20 questions that bother me.

"Are you catching anything?"

"Do you eat the fish?"

"What are you fishing for?"

"Do you fish here often?"

"What are you using?" 

"Are they safe to eat?"

ETC.. ETC.. ETC...

It's usually followed by a 20 minute story about how they caught a 20lb fish in 1974.

I've found that if you just tell them you're not catching anything, those questions won't come. It's not that I'm rude or a dick, it's just that after the first dozen people it gets tiresome.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Pet peeve...........people that own boats that rarely if ever go fishing..:rant:


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

People fishing in canoes or kayaks that think they can outfish anyone. I'll give you a 5 minute head start, come by 101' away at 60mph, fish your hole, get a limit, and be back to the dock before you even get a bait in the water.  

Guys who run over your boards or lines while asking how the fishing is! 

People who hate nice boats because they are jealous.


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

Outdoor Passionz said:


> Too much work, not enough time on the water......Anyone who complains about people fishing too close, or living and dying by the reports is purely SPOILED!!!!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The guys from duck dynasty say if your too busy to go fishing, your too busy. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

People who say they dont fish because theyre afraid of the worm.....like worms are the only bait avaliable......or when the 6 year old with the spiderman rod catches a monster on the first cast!


=BASS


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirty_Harry said:


> The wife asks me to take her....and I will be the first to admit that I am a whipped son of a bitch.


You're a saint!


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

addicted2ice said:


> Lol! This is why my ex stopped fishing fishing with me (before the divorce), brand new never use anchor and 30' of rope. She just threw it over and gone, and it was my fault!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


OH CRAP... I think I married your ex, cause everything is my fault.. Want her back? (please)


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Pet peeve...........people that own boats that rarely if ever go fishing..:rant:


This! Lol My inlaws go a spotless starcraft that just sits in the garage 364 days a year. Will they sell it to me? Nope. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What about some of the charter boats on Erie that run boards so big they should require their own safety equipment including navigational lights, spread them out 500 yards and run through a pack of boats bitching....


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Jerks in boats with binoculars,just seems like invasion of privacy.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

loony pier said:


> Jerks in boats with binoculars,just seems like invasion of privacy.


 
That is my son & I, However we are not jerks, (At least I dont think so?) 

I have a pair in the boat for my Son. If he see's some one catching something and its to far away he can see what the fish is, and possibly lure color.

He is not intending to "Invade" just quickly learn better color lure choice. They also keep him from then yelling "Mr. What color you using?" :lol: Done that more than a few times. Most people respond, and he is excitred to be fishing.

It also keeps him fishing, if the bite is slow. More than once he has said, "Dad, they got something overe there, Yup, its a Pike/Bass, lookes like its _______ (Insert Color) then its quiet for a few minutes while he changes his fishing lure choice, and its back to fishing, and quiet some more but with more purpose, becasue he knows..........

Personally I dont care, if some one want to "See" what im doing, they should speak up, Ill Tell them, cuz Im probably doing something wrong anyway, proof in my lack of fish.

If they are looking to "Look" then I would agree with you, but then again, at my age, weight, if there looking at me they are laughing anyways....


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

i was just fishing and these two ladies go right by me in a paddle boat 15 feet away from me right threw where i am casting. They had the whole lake to themselves, they could have gone out another 20 or 30 feet but nooooooo they had to go right through my fishing spot. Talk about being pissed off:rant:


----------



## ggerad (Jun 27, 2010)

loony pier said:


> Jerks in boats with binoculars,just seems like invasion of privacy.


I've gotta agree with Looney_pier on this one. I understand keeping the interest of young ones, but what about when I take my neice fishing and you have your boy (possibly similar ages) looking through binoculars at my boat. My first thought will NOT be "oh, he's just checking out my lure type/color and what we caught". Also along those same binocular lines... guys who float by WITHIN 20' and stare at me like it's my fault I was sitting in the same spot for 30 minutes before they even showed up on that side of the lake. Respect for others is something that is lacking more and more on the water. 

Not that I'm blaming this topic completely or that I'm against it, but maybe if there were some police at the launches with a breathalizer getting ride of the super-drunk ones things might be more relaxing.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

B.Chunks said:


> People fishing in canoes or kayaks that think they can outfish anyone. I'll give you a 5 minute head start, come by 101' away at 60mph, fish your hole, get a limit, and be back to the dock before you even get a bait in the water.
> 
> Guys who run over your boards or lines while asking how the fishing is!
> 
> People who hate nice boats because they are jealous.


arrogant jerks in big boats who rant when I DO outfish them in a kayak


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

#1 the guy who thinks he own the lake. "my lake". Lmao

#2 the guy who runs out and tries to tell me I can't fish by his dock.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

hairyjoe123 said:


> No such thing as a private lake. The sign might say as "private" but if you can get to it, you can fish it. Out here we have plenty of "private" lakes. Most of them have a feeder or drain stream/creek/river/etcetera. I just wade in. No laws broke as long as I am in or on the water I am not trespassing on private property. I asked a dnr officer about private lakes and he said "if you can get to it, you can fish it". Residents have hooted and hollered about my presence but no authorities have shown up.
> 
> Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


OK..I had a poor coice of words, I should have stated ' The lake that I live on'. that would have eliminated all this crap..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

OneidaEagle said:


> Girtski, I want to tax 1/2 your grocerys from your store as compenstation for my lack of fishing skill.
> 
> (Cuz I dont really pose any threat to the local fish population):lol:
> 
> ...


Fishing with me?? anytime..bring your cooler (s)..and one for fish!!


----------



## addicted2ice (Jun 2, 2009)

scooter65 said:


> OH CRAP... I think I married your ex, cause everything is my fault.. Want her back? (please)


 
No sir, it cost me a fortune to get rid of the cheating #$%[email protected] and its been worth every dime (still paying as a mater of fact, with a smile on my face)......sucks to be her next victim.


----------



## jjp (Apr 11, 2012)

shadow120 said:


> guys in boats that fish right on top of the fishing dock:rant:


haha! we had a boat literally park their boat at our dock and fish from it. I didn't mind too much because the fishing generally sucks around our dock but it was kind of awkward going outside and seeing these strangers at the dock.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

ggerad said:


> I've gotta agree with Looney_pier on this one. I understand keeping the interest of young ones, but what about when I take my neice fishing and you have your boy (possibly similar ages) looking through binoculars at my boat. My first thought will NOT be "oh, he's just checking out my lure type/color and what we caught".


 
Ggerad,
I read this last night but waited to respond until I gave the whole binocular thing more thought & I still cant get to Binoculars being bad when used PROPERLY.
[/COLOR] 
I find it unfortunate that your first thought leads to assumptions in your thought process about my son. Can you elaborate, What would your first thought be? 

You evidently have some sort of moral value, as you feel threatened by a kid with binoculars when you have you your niece, but WHY does that value stop at your boat only, then judge, and degrade when a boy has binoculars in another boat? 

Maybe we should fish together some time so you can see, meet, and find out that he is a good kid before you make a judgement on my Son, or any other kid.

I would like to think that YOU being an adult would be able to make a moral judgment and come to the conclusion that MY Son, (or Any ones Son) sitting next to his DAD (Uncle, or Grandpa), in a boat looking at the fish your hauling in is harmless, and NOT interested in your Niece.

Any random kid (Any of my four children, Sons or Daughters, or any of the kids that I take fishing) if they have Binoculars, & you have your Niece, for that matter. Should be free of judgement until proven guilty.

I am positive that we could sit here all day and dream up "What IF" scenario's of good and bad examples of use.

I guess after reading this, I find Binoculars, like anything else, Boats, Firearms, Drills, screwdrivers, etc. 

I see them as a tool, When used properly, so I dont mind them.

Maybe, just maybe, they might save my life when some one else has a pair and use's them properly.

[/COLOR] 
Notable Persons on boats with Binoculars,
Admiral Synder, Admiral Richardson, and Vice Admiral Pye, Circa 1940
http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/images/h77000/h77336.jpg


Senior Officers, Normandy Invasion, June 1944
http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/images/g250000/g252940.jpg

General Douglas McArthur aborad a US Battle Ship
http://blogs.voanews.com/tedlandpha...ng-of-Incheon-from-the-uss-mount-mckinley.jpg

Citizens Action Network, Could be any one of us on this board, lending help to those in need.
http://www.pacnwest.org/D8_CAN_Brochure.pdf

Aaron


----------



## Secret Lure (Mar 10, 2009)

Dude, they're trying to catch a fish not invade continents to overthrow dictatorships & their regimes. Way to blow something out of proportion

*Secret Lure*


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't fish boundary waters if you don't wish to be spied upon. Better hide your wives, girlfriends, daughters and nieces if you do. The great eye is ever watchful these days.


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Walleye fishing inland lakes, catch a walleye drop a marker and sure as heck a pontoon boat will anchor next to it.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

loony pier said:


> Walleye fishing inland lakes, catch a walleye drop a marker and sure as heck a pontoon boat will anchor next to it.


Pontoon full of girls ??
Where's them bynocks :lol::corkysm55


----------



## bowhuntbigbucks (Dec 11, 2006)

I absolutely hate it when I go out, but a new lure, and get it hung up on something and lose it on the first cast!!


----------



## Secret Lure (Mar 10, 2009)

bowhuntbigbucks said:


> I absolutely hate it when I go out, but a new lure, and get it hung up on something and lose it on the first cast!!


 










*Secret Lure*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Pet peeve...........people that own boats that rarely if ever go fishing..:rant:


Hey ... at least I got the batteries charged ... well at least 2 out of three.



loony pier said:


> Walleye fishing inland lakes, catch a walleye drop a marker and sure as heck a pontoon boat will anchor next to it.


I have had a couple of times, that I've had people come by my markers and attempt to pick them up.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> I have had a couple of times, that I've had people come by my markers and attempt to pick them up.


That would be where a _WORKING _Sonar GPS combo could come in handy, instead of an old wore out vexilar....
:yikes:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Was fishing on the bay with a friend of mine one time and every time we would get a hookup or multiple hookup on walleye, this one boat comes screaming over and tailpipes us for the next half hour. They move off and next time we hook up here they come again. Turns out they had some loser perched on the bow with binoculars watching everyone. After that, every time we see them looking with the binocs, one of us would suddenly get the urge to pee over the side!! Ha ha Ha:lol:


----------



## commando (Feb 24, 2003)

Doesnt bother me when guys go up wind of me on my drift, but the guys that cut in 30 yds down wind right in my drift sucks. At least go to the side or passed my drift but why right infront of me close?


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

When your on a 200 acre lake and 3 (barely legal to operaters) KIDS. come to the only corner that had a fisherman in it, and proceed to spend 10 minutes doing circles 150 ft away.KIDS and their parents, should have to take a water ettique course with boater safety!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

fishman210 said:


> When your on a 200 acre lake and 3 (barely legal to operaters) KIDS. come to the only corner that had a fisherman in it, and proceed to spend 10 minutes doing circles 150 ft away.KIDS and their parents, should have to take a water ettique course with boater safety!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The new Mich law says kids have to be 16 to operate ski's..Haven't seen a boat cop on this lake this season..


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

They deffanitely were not 16!!! I dunno what lake THIS one is, but Enforcement seems to be down from last year. I fish 8 diff. Lakes on a regular basis and have only seen a dnR on 1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> The new Mich law says kids have to be 16 to operate ski's..Haven't seen a boat cop on this lake this season..


Is a new law? I remember being twelve back in 99 and it was the law then according to the boating class we took in sixth grade. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

was 14 if you gad a Boat Cert..16 this year (14 if you have an adult with you)


----------

